# Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate



## VillageDweller (Mar 24, 2013)

So uh, does anyone have the game yet?
I'd love to hunt with some people, and that will be made even more easier when they patch the game for cross-regional hunting.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2013)

When I get the game I'll be sure to tell you. I was originally going to get it when it came out but changed my mind and got Luigi's Mansion instead.

My Wii U name is ProfGallows, you can add me now if you want.


----------



## Phil (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll be glad to hunt with you whenever both of us are online.
My Wii U name is Xero27.


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 28, 2013)

I finally got the game! 
Amazon never fails to deliver earlier than they say they will. 
My ID is Superstorm. I've added you both.
Hopefully some other people join us in the hunt.


----------



## Sora (Mar 28, 2013)

I would but I'm getting it for 3DS


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 28, 2013)

>:C Oh well..
I wish the 3DS version had got online. >_>
What were Capcom thinking omg.

I hope more people play MH3U.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 28, 2013)

I got it the day it launched, I'd be happy to hunt with you, just add me and I'll add you. Currently trying to get the Barroth Armor set.


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 28, 2013)

That sad moment when the patch hasn't been released to let EU and NA players hunt together.

I'll still add you though, and anyone else.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 28, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> That sad moment when the patch hasn't been released to let EU and NA players hunt together.
> 
> I'll still add you though, and anyone else.



Yeah, it sucks. 

So how far in are you? 
HR? 
Armor set?


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 28, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Yeah, it sucks.
> 
> So how far in are you?
> HR?
> Armor set?



Well, it literally only came in the post today and for long times when I was playing it was just looking up stuff online about whether I should go for lance or bow and about how slime is OP? (O_O, and I went for lance in the end) and so I just did offline stuff, getting it all set up and stuffz. So I'm like, HR 0, Leather Armour, you know it. LOL
But I'll be playing a lot more since I still had another 2 weeks of my easter holidays to go, hopefully it'll be EARLY April that they bring in the patch.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 28, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> Well, it literally only came in the post today and for long times when I was playing it was just looking up stuff online about whether I should go for lance or bow and about how slime is OP? (O_O, and I went for lance in the end) and so I just did offline stuff, getting it all set up and stuffz. So I'm like, HR 0, Leather Armour, you know it. LOL
> But I'll be playing a lot more since I still had another 2 weeks of my easter holidays to go, hopefully it'll be EARLY April that they bring in the patch.



Yeah, I'm almost HR2, on the 3 star village quests. 

I main gun lance and switchaxe and I'm loving it. I would strongly recommend you do not use crossbows offline (by yourself), since the monsters will only be targeting you and since bowgunners Armor is considerably weaker, you're gonna have a hard time. But yeah, the lance is a great choice, I just chose gunlance over lance because I love combo chaining into explosions.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd get this game if it had multiplayer on the 3DS...i don't have a Wii


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 29, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Yeah, I'm almost HR2, on the 3 star village quests.
> 
> I main gun lance and switchaxe and I'm loving it. I would strongly recommend you do not use crossbows offline (by yourself), since the monsters will only be targeting you and since bowgunners Armor is considerably weaker, you're gonna have a hard time. But yeah, the lance is a great choice, I just chose gunlance over lance because I love combo chaining into explosions.



Yeah I guess so. I'm also often forget to dodge (LOL) so I rely on blocking, can't do that with a bow.
I actually did well with the bow in the demo, but then again I had Cha Cha and.. Kayumba or w/e his name is to distract the monster. That was the time when I remembered to dodge a lot xD
I prefer the lance because I just like to stab the monsters over and over again, and the dash move. 
Gunlance can't keep jabbing, and I'm terrible with the shells so. :|

Sorry Karla. :c
*Wii U


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok lets discuss here;

Post any questions or discuss the game here;

I have the 3DS version and am currently attempting to do the catch a peco/R. lud and kill a Great wroggi/Barroth

eww not looking forward to it


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 7, 2013)

Just defeated the Great Wroggi c:


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2013)

I've stopped playing for now.

Probably wont be playing much tomorrow but should be playin' all day tuesday
awww yisss;


also and is this like runescape, like the heavier your amours the slower you run?


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 7, 2013)

Also just killed a Great Wroggi and Royal Ludroth. 
I'll probably play a bit more tonight.

Oh and that site you were asking for earlier Jake, I don't think one really exists but if you just look on the MH Wiki and go to the monsters pages it'll tell you what parts are breakable.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 7, 2013)

Haven't gotten the game yet but I'm a veteran from the previous games.

I think I'll probably be able to get it sometime around or after NL comes out.


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> Also just killed a Great Wroggi and Royal Ludroth.
> I'll probably play a bit more tonight.
> 
> Oh and that site you were asking for earlier Jake, I don't think one really exists but if you just look on the MH Wiki and go to the monsters pages it'll tell you what parts are breakable.


thank ya 



Prof Gallows said:


> Haven't gotten the game yet but I'm a veteran from the previous games.
> 
> I think I'll probably be able to get it sometime around or after NL comes out.



lol no get it now



how do i change the mask on my cha cha (i have one in my house idk how to change) and does anyone know when/how I get a kayamba?


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 8, 2013)

Jake. said:


> thank ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to talk to Cha Cha and then like click Mask I think. if not it's probably under abilities and it'll say like "Acorn Mask" and "Attack Boost" or w/e and then just change the mask from there.
Kayamba appears after you defeat a Durambros which is like 4 or 5 star quest.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> You have to talk to Cha Cha and then like click Mask I think. if not it's probably under abilities and it'll say like "Acorn Mask" and "Attack Boost" or w/e and then just change the mask from there.
> Kayamba appears after you defeat a Durambros which is like 4 or 5 star quest.



Thank ya. I'm still in 3 star quests :\


wow; reading this you guys literally made out the 3DS version sucks (http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64912-Monster-Hunter-3-Ultimate)


I actually love the 3DS version idk why you're saying its ****. Even the reviews i've read (Japanese and English) the 3DS out scores the WiiU in most cases


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 8, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Thank ya. I'm still in 3 star quests :\
> 
> 
> wow; reading this you guys literally made out the 3DS version sucks (http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64912-Monster-Hunter-3-Ultimate)
> ...



That's because it's terrible without the Circle Pad Pro. And imo I think the reason it outscored the Wii U is because Tri was already on the Wii, but the 3DS/DS hadn't got a Monster Hunter game yet so it was kinda like new for the system.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 8, 2013)

It's the lack of wifi that really annoys me. I don't intend to get a Wii U any time soon, so I've no way of playing online.


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 8, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> It's the lack of wifi that really annoys me. I don't intend to get a Wii U any time soon, so I've no way of playing online.



I agree. Wi-Fi makes Monster Hunter a lot more fun, being able to play multiplayer at any time. What if nobody you know has the game? No local multiplayer. :|

Like for example tonight. After taking out some Royal Ludroth I did the Barroth quest on my own and it took a while, didn't get a lot of rewards. Then I went online and joined a group and killing the Barroth 4 times within about half an hour or so. It was really fun  And that's why you need the multiplayer imo a lot. Often if you can't do a monster by yourself you can just do it online with other people, get better stuff and then be able to do it yourself.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> I agree. Wi-Fi makes Monster Hunter a lot more fun, being able to play multiplayer at any time. What if nobody you know has the game? No local multiplayer. :|
> 
> Like for example tonight. After taking out some Royal Ludroth I did the Barroth quest on my own and it took a while, didn't get a lot of rewards. Then I went online and joined a group and killing the Barroth 4 times within about half an hour or so. It was really fun  And that's why you need the multiplayer imo a lot. Often if you can't do a monster by yourself you can just do it online with other people, get better stuff and then be able to do it yourself.



Yeah I don't know anyone who has the game so no multiplayer for me - I'll just wait for MH4 though, that has multiplayer; then I can enjoy it 

I really do want to test out Multiplayer but i'm pretty happy playing by my self atmlegit just got gobel with 2 mins left holy ****


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 9, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Yeah I don't know anyone who has the game so no multiplayer for me - I'll just wait for MH4 though, that has multiplayer; then I can enjoy it
> 
> I really do want to test out Multiplayer but i'm pretty happy playing by my self atmlegit just got gobel with 2 mins left holy ****



LOL Yeah you definitely need to upgrade.
I just did a bunch of quests and did "Trial of the Sea Dragon" and repelled the Lagiacrus within 5 minutes.. could've easily just killed him.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> LOL Yeah you definitely need to upgrade.
> I just did a bunch of quests and did "Trial of the Sea Dragon" and repelled the Lagiacrus within 5 minutes.. could've easily just killed him.



Wow wtf lol ur ****ed

it took me like 20 minutes to repel - though I did break off his (is it a boy lol?) tail and some if his spikes on the back.


I'm gonna go play soon; I think I'll do the quest where I have to hunt Barry and a Giant Jaggi; then the one where I have to hunt a Rathian.
Probably gonna upgrade my weapon soon - what does it mean if a weapon is in a different color - one of in purple and one is in yellow; I'd assume it meant different elements but the purple one says WA so i'd assume it's water but purple is poison so I'm confused?well i just killed a rathian - next im gonna hunt a giant giggi (w/e thats called) then capture a Rathian then possible attempt fighting Lagiacrus or w/eyeah done that now i'm just procrastinating b/cos i have to kill lagiacrus or w/e so yeah


Anyway; I am hunting large monsters in the Moga Woods so I made Cha-Cha wear the fluffy mask as its description says it shows large monsters on the map - but when I go into the woods it shows nothing. So how do I get the mask to work?
well seems to be working now after about 5 trips to the forest.. any reason why it wasn't working before? does it take time to work?
wtf it just stopped working again pls tell me wot is goin on


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not really sure about how the Fluffy Mask works, sorry. I would just think maybe you didn't look at the map at the right time?

Now I need to do Rathian and Gigginox.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> I'm not really sure about how the Fluffy Mask works, sorry. I would just think maybe you didn't look at the map at the right time?
> 
> Now I need to do Rathian and Gigginox.



good luck with Rathian and Gigginox; I'm thinkin' it might be a glitch?
I took it off and gave Cha Cha the acron mask and I went to hunt Gigginox (for pale extract) and it was showing where it was on the map even though Cha Cha was wearing the Acorn Mask... :S


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 11, 2013)

Jake. said:


> good luck with Rathian and Gigginox; I'm thinkin' it might be a glitch?
> I took it off and gave Cha Cha the acron mask and I went to hunt Gigginox (for pale extract) and it was showing where it was on the map even though Cha Cha was wearing the Acorn Mask... :S



 I have no idea LOL
Thank you c:

Just saying, it was recently announced that the patch for the Wii U version of MH3U comes out on the 16th. In case you don't know this update allows people to have Off-TV play on the Gamepad, and merges the US and EU servers together for online mode.
Finally I will have more servers with english speakers ;-;


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 11, 2013)

Watching people I'm subbed to on youtube play isn't helping my patience any.

Watched one of them do a double brachydios quest, used a bow. I'm pretty close to spending my NL money on MH. lol


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Watching people I'm subbed to on youtube play isn't helping my patience any.
> 
> Watched one of them do a double brachydios quest, used a bow. I'm pretty close to spending my NL money on MH. lol



Save ur mulla and get both 


Anyway, I'm making the bone tomahawk or w/e and I need some strange beaks, but peco wont give them to me - legit killed him like 15 times...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 11, 2013)

Trying to.

Now that it's warmed up I'll see about doing some odd jobs to get some extra money.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2013)

Yay I beat Lagaicrus in 26min


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 12, 2013)

Make sure you get the money Gallows. I want to be able to play with you some way or another 
-forgets luigi's mansion 2 exists-

I haven't played in dayssssss omg. I still need to get that Rathian and Gigginox.


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 12, 2013)

Make sure you get the money Gallows. I want to be able to play with you some way or another 
-forgets luigi's mansion 2 exists-

I haven't played in dayssssss omg. I still need to get that Rathian and Gigginox.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2013)

I am up to the Shakalaka II quest - according to the wiki I get Kambaya after this quest <3

well that will have to wait until later b/cos its 2am and idek y am still awake


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 12, 2013)

Have fun with that monster. That quest isn't just defending it from a small monster. You have to hunt a Duramboros.
c:

I'ma play more tonight and stuff.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 12, 2013)

I finally got around to playing the demo on the Wii U.

I was very, very pleased with how fun the underwater fight with plesioth was. Coming from playing past MH games, plesioth was really annoying because it could jump into the water and shoot waterblight jets at you and you couldn't swim in those games.
Managed to beat him in around.. eh, ten or so minutes.

Lagombi was just pathetic. It took me longer with it because it kept running away.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 12, 2013)

I finally got around to playing the demo on the Wii U.

I was very, very pleased with how fun the underwater fight with plesioth was. Coming from playing past MH games, plesioth was really annoying because it could jump into the water and shoot waterblight jets at you and you couldn't swim in those games.
Managed to beat him in around.. eh, ten or so minutes.

Lagombi was just pathetic. It took me longer with it because it kept running away.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2013)

I hate underwater battles lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't like them very much either, but that one was pretty fun. lol


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2013)

Yay I just beat Duramboros; with 5 minutes left - I did it with **** leather armour too LOL


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Thank ya. I'm still in 3 star quests :\
> 
> 
> wow; reading this you guys literally made out the 3DS version sucks (http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64912-Monster-Hunter-3-Ultimate)
> ...



I would say that the 3DS version is great as well, but it is still worse than the Wii U version for the sole reason that there's no online in the 3DS version. I don't know what kind of reviews you're reading where the 3DS version is better, but it undoubtedly isn't, it's worse. Not by a lot, but still worse.


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2013)

How do I do the Save Moga Village quest and repel Ceadeus? I've tried it a few times, I've googled an it says you have to break off his beard or something but idno how to (since i keep hitting it but it wont break off) it also says some **** about re-spawning to A2 and not regaining health between quests? I'm just confused since I have no idea how to do it;

Wiki says its weak to electricity and dragon so I have the Lagia Sword


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2013)

If your sword is bouncing off it won't break anything.

Ceadeus is annoying to begin with, and was the crappiest boss ever in the entire series of Monster Hunter. But yeah, break the horn and the beard. I dunno anything about respawning though.


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2013)

It's defo not bouncing off his beard, it just wont break -.-

I've tried 7 times now (I've also added attack jewels and other attack boosting items for the battles but doesn't seem to help...)


well i just broke his beard on the 8th attempt because somehow i think i glitched the game or something because when he breaks down that wall or w/e he got stuck and couldn't swim forward so i just belt the **** out of his beard and after about 5 minutes of a good belting since he was stuck and couldn't swim I managed to break it


yay i just did the quest


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 19, 2013)

Huh. I'm pretty surprised they didn't fix that glitch. Same exact problem was in Tri but never got patched.

So I picked up the game today, finally. I've been playing it for about an hour and I'm loving it, even though the first hour or two is mostly gathering resources. lol


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Huh. I'm pretty surprised they didn't fix that glitch. Same exact problem was in Tri but never got patched.



Oh hehehehehehhehehe


its ok if it wasn't for that glitch i'd never have done it


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 20, 2013)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. Guys play MH here. :3

Anyway, I'm saving up for the 3DS XL + MH3U bundle, and I'll get that around this time next month.
Yeah it sucks that it doesn't have online play, but MH4 on 3DS will, although its release date for EU/AU/US hasn't been announced yet.

What weapons do you guys use, and why?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 20, 2013)

Gunlance, hunting horn, and bow.

I like playing defensively, so the gunlance is my number one choice. The wyvernfire and the shots really appeal to me. The hunting horn I like using when I play online for that little bit of extra buffs. And the bow I like using when I wanna go for long range and have all of the status effects on hand to use.


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 21, 2013)

Yay another person 

I play mainly with lance.. I just like it a lot 
Although when I was playing with Gallows I kept knocking him over with it xD

I like lance because it can reach up high, or stay low. I love using the shield and it has the counterattack, plus an attack while blocking and it has the chargable attack with is devasting. Also.. the charge/running move. So great to use! I've done it twice where I was pounding a monster with it, hit X and kill it


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> Although when I was playing with Gallows I kept knocking him over with it xD



It happens.

Try playing with someone using a longsword. You'll probably get knocked over every other second if they don't know how to use it properly. XD


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> It happens.
> 
> Try playing with someone using a longsword. You'll probably get knocked over every other second if they don't know how to use it properly. XD



I can confirm this happens EVERY TIME I PLAY WITH A LONG SWORD USER.
Which is often, it's a popular weapon which I only wish people would use if they know how to. (I can hardly play with Long Sword)

Speaking of which, I have only seen like 1 hammer user so far.. about 2 hunting horn users and zero Bowgun users.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah. Same happened in Tri.


Which is a shame. The longsword is cool and everything, but it's overrated and doesn't have very many combos. Bowguns are awesome if you can get the hang of them. I use them sometimes, but not often.


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 21, 2013)

From what I remember, back in MH3 Tri for the Wii, I used a hammer up until Barroth, I think, then after that I switched to the longsword. I was awesome with the hammer, and I was okay with the longsword. Mainly because I hadn't been using it for too long, and I just stopped playing in general.

For MH3U on the 3DS, I plan on using a hammer again, and then maybe switching to a switchaxe or longsword, and this time actually getting really, really awesome with my latter weapon(s). :3


----------



## Steve Canyon (Apr 23, 2013)

I downloaded this a few days ago, its hard.


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 27, 2013)

So, guys. What is/was your hardest monster to hunt, and why?


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 27, 2013)

Raienryu said:


> So, guys. What is/was your hardest monster to hunt, and why?



Well we haven't fought them all yet. 
"the final boss obv"

Currently the most annoying for me is Gigginox purely for the sheer amount of times he poison attacks. It's horrible.

Just unlocked the high rank quests online though. c:


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 27, 2013)

Raienryu said:


> So, guys. What is/was your hardest monster to hunt, and why?


So far I've found Gigginox to be the hardest without having the Negate Poison skill, especially in solo where he only focuses on you so getting poisoned is pretty frequent.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 27, 2013)

Raienryu said:


> So, guys. What is/was your hardest monster to hunt, and why?



So far nothing has beat the White Fatalis for me.

I know that you're probably asking about 3 Ultimate, but nothing has been as difficult as that in any MH game I've played after Freedom Unite. I'm hoping that one of the new monsters will be as challenging.


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 29, 2013)

Ahhh, I see.

Anyway, lol, trying to spark some fun discussion.
What do you guys like the best, weapon-combo wise, and why?


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 29, 2013)

Raienryu said:


> Ahhh, I see.
> 
> Anyway, lol, trying to spark some fun discussion.
> What do you guys like the best, weapon-combo wise, and why?



I don't even understand this question
Probably lack of sleep but what do you mean? Like favourite weapon that can pull of combos? Or the combos that are your favourite on a particular weapon?

Aside from this, just Saved Moga Village. c:


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 29, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> I don't even understand this question
> Probably lack of sleep but what do you mean? Like favourite weapon that can pull of combos? Or the combos that are your favourite on a particular weapon?
> 
> Aside from this, just Saved Moga Village. c:



Just any combo in general, really. c:


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2013)

not relevant but i was checking online stores to see if they had updated their catlogues yet and I came across this in the EB games one



Spoiler












isn't that image tigrex and it's not in MH3U? idk it looks like it to me just thought it was funny/interesting and worth the share... Just another thing to add to the long list of Australian derps.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 30, 2013)

LOL yes. That is a Tigrex.


AND it's the boxart for Monster Hunter Freedom 2. Which is a pretty old game.


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2013)

help i cant kill jhen


----------



## VillageDweller (May 1, 2013)

Jake. said:


> help i cant kill jhen



Are you using everything possible on the ship? o:


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> Are you using everything possible on the ship? o:



ya i even use youtube videos, the problem is that it keeps destroying the ship


----------



## VillageDweller (May 2, 2013)

Jake. said:


> ya i even use youtube videos, the problem is that it keeps destroying the ship



Make sure you're using the ballista BINDER at the right time.
Use the gong, and make sure you time the Dragonator. Make sure you use cannon balls as well as ballista? That's all I can help you with. :\


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 3, 2013)

You could try using a bowgun or a bow too, if you think it'll help.

If you're just trying to kill the thing, don't worry about mining off of it. Just focus on attacking and timing your shots with the ship.


----------



## Pyon (May 3, 2013)

ship? cannon balls?
I wish I could join in on the conversation, but I'm not that far into the game 
I just "saved" the village from the Elder Dragon and I'm only HR3 and stuck there atm.


----------



## Jake (May 3, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> Make sure you're using the ballista BINDER at the right time.
> Use the gong, and make sure you time the Dragonator. Make sure you use cannon balls as well as ballista? That's all I can help you with. :\



Ya I've been doing that, anyway I'm upgrading my Ice Weapon to as best I can so it's stronger when I battle him next.


Also I did the big C quest without glitching the game


----------



## VillageDweller (May 3, 2013)

Pyon said:


> ship? cannon balls?
> I wish I could join in on the conversation, but I'm not that far into the game
> I just "saved" the village from the Elder Dragon and I'm only HR3 and stuck there atm.



lol pyon, so am I! 
I just know a lot about the game from when I played Tri and watched youtube videos.. of more Tri. LOL
As long as you're not from Australia, we could play together! (If you have the Wii U version that is, but you probably don't)

And good going Jake. (Although I've done that twice now  ) I need like 5 Luminous Organs to forge the Ceadeus Horn (it's a lance)


----------



## Pyon (May 4, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> lol pyon, so am I!
> I just know a lot about the game from when I played Tri and watched youtube videos.. of more Tri. LOL
> As long as you're not from Australia, we could play together! (If you have the Wii U version that is, but you probably don't)
> 
> And good going Jake. (Although I've done that twice now  ) I need like 5 Luminous Organs to forge the Ceadeus Horn (it's a lance)



I'm from the US lol
I have the WiiU version and the 3Ds version = w =; 

I _just_ got to HR4; that Brachydios was a butt! 
I'm very new to the series ( as you can tell, haha )


----------



## VillageDweller (May 4, 2013)

Pyon said:


> I'm from the US lol
> I have the WiiU version and the 3Ds version = w =;
> 
> I _just_ got to HR4; that Brachydios was a butt!
> I'm very new to the series ( as you can tell, haha )



OMG Great.  I'll add you on the Wii U then.
I don't know what I would do if Capcom didn't merge the EU and US servers together.
And no worries, always like new players <3
I don't have a lot of time to play right now because of revision for exams but after that I can do w/e.


----------



## Raienryu (May 5, 2013)

I'm getting the 3DS XL with my MH3U in a week and a bit, so yeah I have a few questions;

Can I get a switch axe early in the game?
Can I get a longsword early in the game?
What would you guys recommend for a first weapon that isn't the sword and shield?

Thankies~


----------



## Brad (May 5, 2013)

Raienryu said:


> I'm getting the 3DS XL with my MH3U in a week and a bit, so yeah I have a few questions;
> 
> Can I get a switch axe early in the game?
> Can I get a longsword early in the game?
> ...



You get one of every type of weapon at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 6, 2013)

Raienryu said:


> What would you guys recommend for a first weapon that isn't the sword and shield?



Try every weapon. As Brad noted, you get one of every weapon at the start of the game.
Weapons vary person to person, so it's best to just test each of them out before choosing one.

Actually, it's probably best to try and use a couple of different weapons instead of using just one kind through the whole game.


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Actually, it's probably best to try and use a couple of different weapons instead of using just one kind through the whole game.



oops

#SwordAndShield4Lyf


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 6, 2013)

There isn't anything wrong with using one weapon type. =p


I just think it makes the game a little more interesting if you learn how to use a couple of different weapons instead of just one.


----------



## Raienryu (May 6, 2013)

Lol, yeah.

I was thinking of varying from the switch axe and the longsword for certain monsters, etc. But yeah thanks - I'll try out all weapons and most likely use the two I'm the best with.

So like, personally what would you guys say your top two weapons are?


----------



## Brad (May 6, 2013)

I mainly use Dual Blades.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 6, 2013)

Switch Axe is definitely my favorite. Power and speed wrapped up in one!


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2013)

I finally repelled Jhen


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I finally repelled Jhen



Congrats!

Now wait until you have to do hollowed jhen. lol


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Now wait until you have to do hollowed jhen. lol



please dont do this to me it just took me 24 attempts to do normal jhen


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2013)

Jake. said:


> please dont do this to me it just took me 24 attempts to do normal jhen



It's okay. I'm having a bit of trouble myself.

Working on a Jho right now. Can't seem to get him.


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2013)

I am not even up to that oops


----------



## VillageDweller (May 10, 2013)

That moment when you got this game before others and they're ahead of you
EXCUSE: revising for exams

NEED TO ADD PEOPLE SO THEY'RE ONLINE SO I CAN HUNT WITH THEM TBH


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 15, 2013)

Is there anyone that has MH for the Wii U that would like to hunt sometime?

Been hunting randomly, but I'd like to get my Unity up.


----------



## Pyon (May 18, 2013)

I finally got to see the mission with the cannon balls, ballistas, and ships...
It's fuuuun! Even though my ship was destroyed, lol.
I'm HR5 now 

Trying to get elderdragonblood.


----------



## VillageDweller (May 18, 2013)

Pyon stop going so quickly D:<
In all seriousness, great!  But you need to hunt with me and ProfGallows sometime lol.


----------



## Pyon (May 18, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> Pyon stop going so quickly D:<
> In all seriousness, great!  But you need to hunt with me and ProfGallows sometime lol.


rofl, and okay :'D
What's a good time for everyone? I'm usually on in the mornings ( MST )
but I can get on practically anytime.


----------



## Raienryu (May 21, 2013)

So I got my 3DS xl today in the post, the black mh3u version.
And yeah I did like 4 quests today and man this is awesome. Only complaint though is the camera. :x


----------



## Cardbored (May 22, 2013)

How do you guys manage your armor and weapons? Do you have multiple sets of armor or do you stick to one? When do you upgrade to a better weapon?


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> How do you guys manage your armor and weapons? Do you have multiple sets of armor or do you stick to one? When do you upgrade to a better weapon?



I have multiple of each


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 22, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> How do you guys manage your armor and weapons? Do you have multiple sets of armor or do you stick to one? When do you upgrade to a better weapon?



Multiple sets. Later on when I've gotten to the highest point I tend to at least have a set of every armor.

Using one set of armor for everything is silly. You'd be better off hunting without even wearing anything.

and I upgrade my weapons sort of like I do with my armor. Depending on what tree I want my weapon to go down I might wait to upgrade, or I might upgrade it as soon as I can.


----------



## Pyon (May 23, 2013)

Well, looks like I need to get some more armor :[
I mostly use the Rathalos, Wroggi, and Zinogre set. 

Recently I saw a group of people with mixed sets on; is this okay? o_0;


----------



## Raienryu (May 25, 2013)

Update: (I have no idea why I'm doing this lol)

Killed Great Jaggi, Arzuros, Great Wroggi, Qurupeco, Royal Ludroth and Barroth all in the space of 3 days~
I have also completed all 1, 2 and 3 star quests and I need to beat Gobul to move on to the 4 star quests.
Currently I am wearing fully upgraded Arzuros armour and I'm using an Arzuros+ Switch Axe.

But yeah, any tips for Gobul? As in what armour I should use specifically, and just handy tips in general I guess?

But lastly I LOVE MH3U, was so worth the money with the 3ds, lol.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2013)

Raienryu said:


> Update: (I have no idea why I'm doing this lol)
> 
> Killed Great Jaggi, Arzuros, Great Wroggi, Qurupeco, Royal Ludroth and Barroth all in the space of 3 days~
> I have also completed all 1, 2 and 3 star quests and I need to beat Gobul to move on to the 4 star quests.
> ...



Gobul = Idiot


Idk about armour since I am no MH pro but maybe something that lets you swim better?

(I uesd the piscis or w/e mask so I didnt need oxygen) idk I suck soz


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 25, 2013)

Pyon said:


> Recently I saw a group of people with mixed sets on; is this okay? o_0;



Yes. Mixing your sets is the best way to get better skills out of your pieces of armor.
Sometimes wearing a full set can be a bad idea. Certain armors are bad against certain types of damage, and depending on that can make or break your set.




Raienryu said:


> But yeah, any tips for Gobul? As in what armour I should use specifically, and just handy tips in general I guess?



If you're fighting Gobul in the water, stay UNDER it when you attack. It's attacks all focus on hitting what is in front of it, and it has only one attack where it can hit anything under it. Also try and lure it onto land. If you've got a frog in your inventory and Gobul is in area 4, go to the fishing spot and use the frog, Gobul will come up and nab it and you can fish it out.


----------



## Raienryu (May 26, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> If you're fighting Gobul in the water, stay UNDER it when you attack. It's attacks all focus on hitting what is in front of it, and it has only one attack where it can hit anything under it. Also try and lure it onto land. If you've got a frog in your inventory and Gobul is in area 4, go to the fishing spot and use the frog, Gobul will come up and nab it and you can fish it out.



Anyway, I killed Gobul before checking the thread again. ;w;
I used my Arzuros armour because it has a slightly better defence, and was quite anxious that his attacks would be pretty powerful. Oh, and yeah I just used my Arzuros Switch Axe+ again, so that's cool I guess. Either way yeah I noticed a pattern on how he was kinda vulnerable from underneath and he limped off to different areas twice so I was pretty chuffed with myself.

And another update, made myself Wroggi, Qurupeco and Royal Ludroth full armour sets today because I kind of want to get each set of every armour for different situations~

I'm gonna get the Barroth armour set tomorrow and hopefully do some more 4 star quests.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Nintendo/status/339231379365715969


from what I can read it says monster hunter 4;
and it will be on may 31 at 8pm japan time


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 28, 2013)

Jake. said:


> https://twitter.com/Nintendo/status/339231379365715969
> 
> 
> from what I can read it says monster hunter 4;
> and it will be on may 31 at 8pm japan time



Guess they wanted to cover both of Capcom's games in one direct.

I wouldn't expect anything about MH4 getting localized though. Not for a good while, at least.


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Guess they wanted to cover both of Capcom's games in one direct.
> 
> I wouldn't expect anything about MH4 getting localized though. Not for a good while, at least.



Not to mention it's only a Japanese direct.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2013)

ya i didnt expect anything english to be in it, but maybe a jp release date


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 28, 2013)

Just crushing people's hopes before they can get any. lol


Yeah, it'd be nice for Japan to get a date. I'll be digging around for videos once it's out, but the chances of there being any is pretty slim, since this is a 3DS game.


----------



## Raienryu (May 28, 2013)

Maybe once they've given the release date for Japan they'd release a global date (eu/au/us) because one way or the other I want to use the Insect staff thing...


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 28, 2013)

Raienryu said:


> Maybe once they've given the release date for Japan they'd release a global date (eu/au/us) because one way or the other I want to use the Insect staff thing...



Don't get your hopes up too much with that.

It took us a year to get MH3U.
and that's normally a lot faster than the past games have been. But Capcom has a localized date for AA5, so if we're lucky we might have MH4 not too far behind. But again, based on the past, not likely to happen for at least a year.


----------



## Raienryu (May 28, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Don't get your hopes up too much with that.
> 
> It took us a year to get MH3U.
> and that's normally a lot faster than the past games have been. But Capcom has a localized date for AA5, so if we're lucky we might have MH4 not too far behind. But again, based on the past, not likely to happen for at least a year.



IMO, MH3U was well worth the wait, so I could do the same for MH4 if it gets a release here~


----------



## Cardbored (May 29, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yes. Mixing your sets is the best way to get better skills out of your pieces of armor.
> Sometimes wearing a full set can be a bad idea. Certain armors are bad against certain types of damage, and depending on that can make or break your set.



I remember the smith saying that you need a certain amount of points for a skill to work. He said it takes 20 points for a skill to work, and to do that you have to equip 5 pieces of armor with 4 points each.


----------



## Raienryu (Jun 4, 2013)

I haven't updated in a while, not that any of you care though- I like writing it down somewhere. >_>

So I stopped farming monsters for their armour and kinda smashed through some quests lately, I have G.Jaggi, Arzuros, Qurupeco, G.Wroggi, Royal Ludroth, Barroth, Gobul, G.Baggi and Lagombi armour and an Arzuros Massifax, a Bolt Axe and a Ludroth Axe.

But yeah I've mainly beaten as of late, Duramboros, Nibblesnarf, Lagiacrus, Rathian and Volvidon (not sure if any more in 4/5 star quests lol) but yeah I'm planning on getting the Lagiacrus and Volvidon armour.

Any thoughts if I should get those armours or not?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 4, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> I remember the smith saying that you need a certain amount of points for a skill to work. He said it takes 20 points for a skill to work, and to do that you have to equip 5 pieces of armor with 4 points each.



It's ten points.
So if you have.. say, a helmet that has Sharpener 2+ on it. You'll need to have some more armor pieces with Sharpener on it to help add up the points.
So your helmet has Sharpener 2+, and you get a chestpiece that has Sharpener 3+, some leggings with Sharpener 3+, and gloves with Sharpner 1+. You only have nine points into Sharpener, so you'll need to make a decoration that has the Sharpener skill in it. You put that into one of the pieces of your armor and you'll now have 10+ Sharpener, and that will activate the skill.

I hope that made enough sense, I'm bad at explaining things. But pretty much for a skill to be active, you need to have 10 or more points put into it.


@Raienryu:

Make ALL the armor sets. :3
that way you can mix and match.


----------



## Pyon (Jun 5, 2013)

I had to figure out the 10 points thing the hard way with G rank Wroggi armor. 
Why is there no poison negate on that stuff? D': I felt deceived, lol.
I'm hr6 now with the Jhen armor. I think I might go for Selene X armor next.
Also that green Plesioth is a jerk!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 5, 2013)

Plesioth in general are jerks. Made even worse now that you can fight them underwater.

I just recently got to G rank. Still trying to farm to get me some decent armor. I can make Helios Z helmet and waist armor once I get some seals, but for right now I'm still stuck in high rank armor with a G rank Jaggi waist.

Also starting to gun again. I didn't even touch bowguns in Tri, but man they feel so much better than they did in Freedom Unite.


----------



## Pyon (Jun 5, 2013)

The only thing I can remember about the underwater battles is that darn beam attack thing, ugh.
Then on land I get squished by his flopping fish attack and almost die.

I can help you farm for armor if you need an extra meat shield xD
I'm going to try to get the rest of the Ceadeus armor to see if that helps; just gotta do one player quests now. 

The bow and gun people are awesome! For some reason I just stick with the hunting horn to buff attacks, lol.
I need to do better at stunning to help more...
Stunning more = the affinity level on the weapon, right? Not the decorations >__<;


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 5, 2013)

I got my bowgun just now. :3


I should be able to get armor on my own, but I'm up to play anytime after today.


----------



## Raienryu (Jun 8, 2013)

So I killed Rathalos today but my god it limps off far too much... ;-; (just me, or?)

But yes yes, I still need to get myself a lot of armour since I've been concentrating on completing quests and gathering resources to make things, I have all low rank armour apart from Volvidon, Nibblesnarf, Lagiacrus, Rathalos, Rathian, Duramboros, Diablos and Barioth. :c So yeah I gotta farm a real lot now and it's gonna take some time (damn Lagiacrus/Rathalos/Rathian plates) //

Also I ended up trying out the dual blades and I really like them, so I'll end up getting a good few pairs of those in the future alongside my SA's.

Also, can someone explain to me what 'gemming' armour does?


----------



## VillageDweller (Jun 9, 2013)

Raienryu said:


> So I killed Rathalos today but my god it limps off far too much... ;-; (just me, or?)
> 
> But yes yes, I still need to get myself a lot of armour since I've been concentrating on completing quests and gathering resources to make things, I have all low rank armour apart from Volvidon, Nibblesnarf, Lagiacrus, Rathalos, Rathian, Duramboros, Diablos and Barioth. :c So yeah I gotta farm a real lot now and it's gonna take some time (damn Lagiacrus/Rathalos/Rathian plates) //
> 
> ...





Oh, are you one of those people who makes ALL the armours? o:
I just have a few sets, usually they have the best armour skills or, I can cover the bases with a few armours.

I'm also gonna make some dual blades. 

Attaching decorations to your armour can give you boosts in stats/skills for almost anything. They can increase your attack, elemental attack, hunger, defense, guard ability, fishing etc pretty much anything. In MH3U they changed the mechanic so that your character is set on a certain table so you can't get everything unlike in Tri when the table changed each time you loaded the game. So if you're stuck with a bad table,


----------



## rafren (Jun 9, 2013)

Was fun in the middle part, but too much grinding for me. Stopped playing a little after killing the Lagia.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jun 9, 2013)

rafren said:


> Was fun in the middle part, but too much grinding for me. Stopped playing a little after killing the Lagia.



Middle part...? You're nowhere near! 

Near HR5 now...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 9, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> Middle part...? You're nowhere near!
> 
> Near HR5 now...



lol yeah. Lagia is more like the start to the first quarter, if that.

You'll get there. When you get to HR 5 I'll start helping more, since I still do a lot of the 5 quests.


----------



## Raienryu (Jun 15, 2013)

Like I said, I'll get dual swords. I did, I farmed Rathian like 5/6 times to get like 4 or 5 flame sacs I needed for the Brother Dual swords (rathian/rathalos dual blades) and in the process, I got a Rathian plate from it's freaking tail and I was like ohhh myyyy godddd, so along with all the stuff I got from farming Rathian to make the dual swords, I made myself the Rathian armour set. :3 Productive day on MH is productive.


----------

